# Out of action for a while



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Dang, I had hoped to keep slicing and welding on the car but my carpel tunnel surgery got moved up to tomorrow and yesterday afternoon I had the angle grinder with cut-off disc slip in my right hand and remove a nice slice of skin/muscle 3/4" long, 1/8th wide and about 3/16ths deep from the top of the first thumb knuckle. I spent 1 1/2 hours at an urgent care clinic last evening to get the gash brought together with 4 stitches to help it heal. I had the grandiose thought of finishing the fabrication of the rocker and get it held in place with the clecos today, even with the thumb injury, but it stiffened up over night and I can barely close my thumb against the forefinger enough to eat. With the surgery tomorrow, it's gonna be a couple weeks at least before I can get back to work and I'm already unhappy about that....
I'm considering looking for a good used plasma cutter since I have another 1/2 mile of metal cutting to do on this car alone. I nicked a finger last winter with this same grinder/cutting wheel combo but didn't require stitches. I need to find a safer way to do this and no, putting the blade guard back on doesn't let it get in the tight areas or crevices to cut...
Probably be a lot of "arm chair repairs" next couple weeks...:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The best of luck with that Mitch.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not what we wanted to hear! You were really steamrolling ahead on this thing. Get better, and when you heal, SLOW DOWN a little bit. Just enough to keep your appendages. You KNOW the guardless grinder bites, and you also know it's the only tool that'll work for you. So, treat it like a straight razor or a chainsaw: just be AWARE 100% of the time you're using it, and maybe wear leather work gloves, if not too awkward. I have several pieces of equipment that "bite", and when I deal with them, I turn up my senses to 100% and walk on eggshells when I'm using them. It works! But you know all this: it's the "never run with scissors" analogy. Best wishes on a speedy recovery, and keep the red stuff inside the wrapper!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just rub some grease in it and wrap it with black tape.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Ouch!! That hurt just reading it..... sorry to hear that....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Just rub some grease in it and wrap it with black tape.


LMAO..... if I get a cut, it usually does get grease and duct tape for a bandage.... I actually thought about trying that glue for cuts and pulling the sides together with duct tape but realized it would never hold long enough to heal.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Don't be trying to grab the nurses Mitch! 

Good luck and get well soon...that Pontiac needs you! :cheers


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

I think you need to get rid of that grinder. Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

QUIKSLVR04GOAT said:


> I think you need to get rid of that grinder. Good luck with the surgery.


:agree Looking for a nice, used, plasma cutter.....:cool


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Mitch that's tough love just remember one day it well all be worth it when you hear the purr of the engine. Rukee, I'm duct tape man myself I think it has better adhesive. Les


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

good luck with the surgery. i prefer the green masking tape myself. after 22 years of body work i now wear gloves more than i used to. LOL much cheaper than a plasma cutter.:cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> LMAO..... if I get a cut, it usually does get grease and duct tape for a bandage.... I actually thought about trying that glue for cuts and pulling the sides together with duct tape but realized it would never hold long enough to heal.


I hear crazy glue works wonders and bonds instantly!

Good luck with your surgery, Mitch. You can spend a bunch of time on the forum while your on the mend.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> good luck with the surgery. i prefer the green masking tape myself. after 22 years of body work i now wear gloves more than i used to. LOL much cheaper than a plasma cutter.:cheers


It would take stainless mesh gloves to stop a cutting wheel at 10,000 rpm.
The finger I sliced last winter, I had canvas gloves on and was picking fibers out of the wound for days...:lol:


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i know they wont stop it but good leather gloves will turn hospital a trip into just a tape job.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

I've done that more times than I care to count over the years. I always wear leather gloves and 'pull' the tool as oposed to 'lead' it. I have two plasma cutters they are the only way to go! When looking a 220 machine is best but if you find a 110 machine that does 220 also it will do good on automotive sheet metal in the 220 mode. Hope you get back to it ASAP.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the well wishes, the surgery went quick and clean. I was home by 12:30. So far there isn't any discomfort but the local block they injected hasn't worn off yet either. The doc was a little taken back at the sight of my thumb....:lol: At least he didn't let it stop him from the ct operation. He graciously offered to remove the stitches from that at the same time as my wrist in 10 days....:rofl: He wants me to start using the hand/wrist for light use next week. I'm thinking a plasma torch is pretty light, right....


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Another "survivor" story!!!:lol: Glad it all worked out well, Mitch..:cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

:agree :cheers


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Get well soon! best wishes, Mitch.

Mark


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Might be time for the Aruba trip for physical therapy!
Heal right pal!

At airport in Aruba right now waiting for the ride home!

rich


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

injn37 said:


> Might be time for the Aruba trip for physical therapy!
> Heal right pal!
> 
> At airport in Aruba right now waiting for the ride home!
> ...


That's always a depressing day.....waiting for the big bird to rip you out of paradise....


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Home now. Snowing. Cold. Heater in the shop went out. Waiting for the HVAC guy to come tomorrow. First warm weather withdrawal , and now no wrench turning withdrawal. Where does it end, where does it end????

Hope your hand is healin' fine. You got to make sparks soon with that plasma cutter! 
That tool is kind of like indispensable!!!! But.... like my tractor / backhoe, you can also make junk out of things real quick without trying!!!


rich


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Reality sucks doesn't it...:willy:
We usually go south during march when my son is on spring break. At least when we get back there's only 4-5 more weeks of winter.
As long as I don't get my hand in the way and cut it off, I'll be doing good.....:lol: Can't wait, I get it tomorrow and will have to try it out. Pics forthcoming....


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

HVAC guy came. I need to replace the unit. It is above a suspended ceiling and it is a 250,000 BTU unit (big)!
So, ..... I want to go back to Aruba where the sand is soft, and I can just stick my head into it!!!!!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

injn37 said:


> HVAC guy came. I need to replace the unit. It is above a suspended ceiling and it is a 250,000 BTU unit (big)!
> So, ..... I want to go back to Aruba where the sand is soft, and I can just stick my head into it!!!!!!!


OUCH.....


----------

